# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  opalanie natryskowe

## kika75

różne są sposoby na piękną opaloną cerę w  salonie futuro w warszawie stosuja opalanie natryskowe i właśnie się zastanawiam czy to działa czy jest to możliwe że po jednym takim zabiegu widać efekty ?????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

widać od razu bo to jest tylko samoopalacz tak się nazywa opalanie natryskowe, które schodzi po tyg. w plamach nierówno.

----------


## Karaoke

To jest reklama salonu.

----------


## krolik

Ja akurat nigdy nie poddawałam się takiemu opalaniu, ale wiem że jeśli ktoś się na tym nie zna lub ma do tego słaby sprzęt to nie najlepiej to wygląda. Moja siostra poszła na takie opalanie przed weselem i było ok. A znajoma skorzystała z tego gdzieś indziej i wyszła cała w plamach nierówno i nie najlepiej wyglądała.

----------


## dermoporady

Ja również nie maiłam z nim styczności,ale generalnie rzecz biorąc nie wydaje mi się że dobrym pomysłem jest zmienianie swojego wyglądu na siłę. W zupełności wystarczy zwykłe opolanie,solarium bez natrysku. Ale to tylko moja opinia.

----------


## martunia963

Efekty widać już po 1 zabiegu, ale taka przyjemność jest droga i nietrwała

________________

----------


## logga

Niestety słyszałam, że bardzo szybko i nierówno taka opalenizna schodzi i nie wygląda to najlepiej...

----------


## MarlenqaBii

Piękna, naturalna opalenizna jak po powrocie z egzotycznych wczasów… Zdrowa, nawilżona skóra… To niespełnione marzenie wielu z nas... Zabieg trwa około 20 minut i jest wykonywany w specjalnej kabinie, gdzie kosmetyczka rozpyli płyn SunFX na Twojej skórze. Efektem opalania w naszym Studiu jest brązowa, naturalna opalenizna już po kilku godzinach od zabiegu.

----------


## jack735

Ja nie rozumiem po co niszczyć sobie skórę i zdrowie takimi zabiegami... dziewczyny, jesteście piękne i bez opalenizny (zresztą często wyglądającej zupełnie nienaturalnie...)!

----------


## Fiolecik

Raz w życiu byłam na takim opalaniu w Opolu. Nigdy więcej! Jak wróciłam do domu, okazało się, że na skórze mam plamy. Pewnie preparat został źle rozprowadzony :/ Musiałam wtedy nałożyć sobie krem samoopalający Aloe Vera, żeby wyrównać opaleniznę. Przynajmniej mogłam się jakoś ludziom pokazać. Bardzo żałuję, że poszłam na takie opalanie!

----------


## iwo10

Nie polecam opalania natryskowego, skóra nierównomiernie traci kolor.

----------


## Irma25

Są różne rodzaje opalania natryskowego.Ja chodzę na Technotan, skóra ładnie po tym sprayu wygląda.

----------


## malwa_malwa

ile trzyma się na skórze?

----------


## soniaa

Też myślałam o takim opalaniu, ale nie wiem, czy to się opłaca. Na razie chyba zostanę przy samoopalaczach i chusteczkach opalających  :Wink:

----------


## foronda

Kiedyś ludzie woleli bladą skórę, więc unikali słońca jak ognia, a teraz im się odmieniło i chodzą na solaria albo smarują się kremami, żeby przyciemnić skórę. Moda to naprawdę dziwny wynalazek :P

----------


## izunia_40

Ja preferuję naturalne opalanie :Smile:  Moim zdaniem opalenizna z solarium czy tych natrysków nie wygląda naturalnie. Przesadzisz odrobinę i będziesz pomarańczowa. Lepiej poleżeć troszkę na słoneczku i ładnie wyglądać niż jeszcze wydawać pieniądze i przypominać spieczoną frytkę :Wink:

----------


## Marchella

Drogie Panie, 

Opalanie natryskowe jest bezpieczne i nieinwazyjne. Jak wiecie chodzenie na solarium czy "smażenie" na słońcu jest wyjątkowo niebezpieczne dla skóry, nie wspominając o przyspieszonym procesie starzenia się skóry. Opalanie natryskowe jest idealnym rozwiązaniem w okresie przejściowym np takim jak teraz. Lada moment temperatury na dworze podskoczą do 25 stopni, zrezygnujemy z dżinsów na rzecz lekkich i zwiewnych sukienek, ale nasze blade ciało nie będzie się dobrze komponowało z przyodzianymi kreacjami. Zabieg kosztuje w granicach 100 zł, utrzymuje się do dwóch tygodni, trwa 20-25 minut, najczęściej do wyboru mamy kilka odcieni, w zależności od karnacji. Zabiegi poddają się chętnie również osoby przed różnymi okolicznościami t.j. ślub, studniówka, komunia etc.

----------


## Marchella

Drogie Panie, 

Opalanie natryskowe jest bezpieczne i nieinwazyjne. Jak wiecie chodzenie na solarium czy "smażenie" na słońcu jest wyjątkowo niebezpieczne dla skóry, nie wspominając o przyspieszonym procesie starzenia się skóry. Opalanie natryskowe jest idealnym rozwiązaniem w okresie przejściowym np takim jak teraz. Lada moment temperatury na dworze podskoczą do 25 stopni, zrezygnujemy z dżinsów na rzecz lekkich i zwiewnych sukienek, ale nasze blade ciało nie będzie się dobrze komponowało z przyodzianymi kreacjami. Zabieg kosztuje w granicach 100 zł, utrzymuje się do dwóch tygodni, trwa 20-25 minut, najczęściej do wyboru mamy kilka odcieni, w zależności od karnacji. Zabiegi poddają się chętnie również osoby przed różnymi okolicznościami t.j. ślub, studniówka, komunia etc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Opalanie natryskowe jest idealnym rozwiązaniem przed wielkim wyjściem. Sama stosowałam przed ślubem (byłam w Sekretach Piękna w Krk). Przez 12 godzin po zabiegu nie należy myć skóry, aby opalenizna mogła się utrwalić. Efekt jest natychmiastowy i lepszy niż po solarium. Skóra nie wygląda "sztucznie" i dzięki temu uniknęłam poparzeń skóry, które przytrafiają mi się po opalaniu w solarium.

----------


## GoldClinic_pl

Szczerze mówiąc to ja nigdy nie korzystałam z opalania natryskowego wiec ciężko mi cokolwiek powiedzieć na jego temat. Sugerując się opiniami innych wynika,że jest to skuteczna forma ale niezdrowa i długotrwała wiec poważnie zastanowiłabym się nad sensem takiego opalania.

----------


## Kaśkaka

Zdecydowanie wole opalać się słońcem. Samoopalacze i tym podobne wynalazki wyglądają nienaturalnie... Szkoda na to kasy. A jeśli boicie się oparzeń słonecznych, to opalajcie się z głową. Ja na słońce nie wyjdę bez wysmarowania filtrem 50 i wcześniejszego brania beta Solar z beta karotenem, który zwiększa odporność skóry na promieniowanie. Opalam się tylko w ruchu, a słoneczko bierze mnie szybko i od razu na brązowo i równo. Nie mam plam, zacieków itp jak po zabiegach kosmetycznych. A wiecie co jest w tym najlepsze? Mam na sobie jeszcze resztki opalenizny z zeszłego roku, a całe wakacje spędziłam mając mnóstwo czasu na bieganie po muzeach, fortyfikacjach i festiwalach muzycznych. Naprawdę, nie szkoda wam kasy i życia na smarowanie się nie wiadomo czym i to w dodatku kosztownym?

----------


## ZdroweOko_com

Mam podobne zdanie,tym bardziej że pogoda ostatnio dopisuje,więc z całą pewnością warto ją wykorzystać i opłaca się z użyciem oczywiście dobrego,odpowiedniego kremu :Smile:

----------


## Guacamole

ja niestety o opalaniu natryskowym słyszałam różne opinie i chyba nie zdecydowałabym się na to… efekty może i ok, ale plamy przy schodzeniu mogą być niefajne...

----------


## herbaciarka

Ja tam jednak wole samoopalacze, niż natryskowe.
Może dlatego że na spokojnie nakładam je w domu.
Co do tego naturalnego wyglądu, wystarczy dobrac odpowiedni dla siebie.
Ja akurat używam z st.moriz i ich rękawicy, dzięki temu nie mam smug.
no i dobrze przed taka aplikacją zrobić sobie jednak dobry peeling

----------


## herbaciarka

Ja tam jednak wole samoopalacze, niż natryskowe.
Może dlatego że na spokojnie nakładam je w domu.
Co do tego naturalnego wyglądu, wystarczy dobrac odpowiedni dla siebie.
Ja akurat używam z st.moriz i ich rękawicy, dzięki temu nie mam smug.
no i dobrze przed taka aplikacją zrobić sobie jednak dobry peeling

----------


## apteczka2

Też myślałem o natryskowym, ale widzę że opinie nie zbyt pozytywne..

----------


## DER-MED.pl

Jeszcze samoopalacz wygląda najbardziej naturalnie spośród tych wszystkich metod jakie wymieniacie,opalanie natryskowe ma zarówno przeciwników jak i zwolenników. Ja nie polecam stosować tej metody osobom mających problemy z przebarwieniami skórnymi czy generalnie o wrażliwej cerze.

----------


## evaflintowska

Faktycznie balsamy są chyba najbezpieczniejsze z tych wszystkich metod, chociaż powiem szczerze, że raz trafiłam na trefny kosmetyk, po którym wstydziłam się wyjść z domu.

----------


## HurtowniaKarolina

Dodam tylko,że chodzi o dobre balsamy na których jakości możemy polegać i bazować,o pewnym składzie. Opalanie natryskowe nie zawsze jest skuteczne i nie rozprowadza się tak równomiernie.

----------


## rosalinda

Opalanie przede wszystkim jest drogie, efekt utrzymuje się tak samo długo jak po samoopalaczu nakładanym w domu, więc uważam kompletnie nie ma sensu. Ja mam piankę do opalania st moriz i stosuję kiedy potrzebuję, jednej używam od dłuższego czasu i ciągle ją mam. Bez smug i dziwnych plam, a finansowo dużo taniej.

----------


## CBDgold_pl

No też bez przesady, bo efekt po opalaniu natryskowym utrzymuje się znacznie dłużej niż w przypadku samoopalacza, gdzie dodatkowo zawsze jest ryzyko tego iż rozłożymy go nierównomiernie co będzie wyglądać dosyć śmiesznie.

----------


## ChemoDry B6

Oczywiście opalanie natryskowe, w przeciwieństwie do tradycyjnego lub na solarium, nie powoduje chorób skóry i przedwczesnego starzenia.

Jednak nie jest też zupełnie obojętne dla naszego zdrowia. Zabarwienie skóry, po zastosowaniu kosmetyku, jest wynikiem reakcji chemicznej z aminokwasami, które zawarte są w warstwie rogowej naskórka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

korzystałam z opalania natryskowego sunFX przed ślubem i efekt naprawdę śliczny, zdecydowanie lepszy niż nierówna opalenizna słoneczna - ja opalam się na czerwono

----------

